# Problem beim Anzeigen von Internetseiten



## mrjoe (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem beim Anzeigen von Internetseiten. Ich weiss nicht was das ist ich hab mal ein screenshot davon gemacht. Kann mir da bitte einer helfen.

Danke schonmal.


Screenshot:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/mrmcpee/pic1.JPG


----------



## Erpel (28. Dezember 2003)

Schau mal nach, ob unter 
[Extras]>[Internetoptionen]>[Erweitert]
Ein Haken bei "Bilder anzeigen" gesetzt ist.


----------



## mrjoe (28. Dezember 2003)

OK. Danke.


----------

